
God, Gods, and Fairies - themodder666
https://www.firstthings.com/article/2013/06/god-gods-and-fairies
======
Causality1
Another example of the very clichéd "atheism is a religion!" trope. I would
suggest that when trying to post Christian propaganda to HN, you not use a
site which on its home page features "The War on Christian America" and an
article defending convicted child rapist Cardinal George Pell.

------
blacksqr
It's the old motte-and-bailey argument; the author stands in the bailey and
asserts "there is a living God, who created you and cares for you
individually, and I have detailed information about this God's nature."

When you ask to see some evidence for that, the author runs back into the
motte, and says "obviously something led to the existence of the universe, and
all my information about the nature of that Something is subjective, which you
can't impeach. Since you can't prove my subjective assertions wrong, I'll
continue to claim I'm right. If you don't accept my claim you're being
unreasonable."

